# Combat Forces TV Show - Combat Medics



## ballz (12 Dec 2009)

Did a search couldn't find anything. 

I'm watching a show on MEN-TV right now called "Combat Forces." Kinda like "Truth, Duty, Valour," but it isn't specifically about the CF, actually it usually is based on US military, and seems to cover a wider variety of topics.

This episode is about "Combat Medics" and they've focused pretty exclusively on CF Med-Techs, their training, the way they operate, their role in combat, etc. A lot of talk about the special effects you guys use. So far it's a pretty good look at it I think, and a well-deserved pat on the back for our Med Corps that they chose to focus so heavily on the CF.

Wish I could find something on Google to link you guys to it but I can't. Anywho, Kudos!


----------

